# I'm making a draft flapper for my Shaver for less than $20



## Windwalker7 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just got the parts today. I haven't got it together yet.

Got the parts at Home Depot.

1...... 4" adjustable elbow

1.......4" plastic flapper for a dryer vent

1.......hose clamp

4 .......turn buckles


I plan on sticking the flapper inside the elbow and securing with the hose clamp.

Then I'll be hooking the hooks of the turn buckles in each corner of the square flange on the flapper.

I will then use a piece of wire to to put in the eyes on the other end of each turnbuckle.The wire will go around the blower and hooked to the eye of the turn buckle on the opposite corner. Might use a coat hanger for this.

I will turn the barrel nut to snug things up and seal around the blower opening with silicone.


The reason I got an adjustable elbow is so I can angle the flapper down to adjust it to close better.

If it doesn't work out, I can remove it easily and I'm only out $20. 

This thing is cheap, easy to do, and requires no electric to operate it. I just hope it works when its done. LOL!

It is raining right now and I haven't got it hooked up yet. I haven't even fired up the furnace yet either, to see how well it works or doesn't work.



Hunting season starts tomorrow so it may be a while till its done.

What do you think? 
Will it work?


----------



## jackel440 (Oct 3, 2009)

Neat idea.Is the flapper spring loaded to return shut?If this works out good it would elimnate the solenoid to open a cover on the blower like the factory units have.
I will be interested to see how this works out.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 4, 2009)

No springs. Works by gravity.


Some pics of install below.

Waiting for colder weather to see if it works.


----------



## boyland (Oct 4, 2009)

Interesting Idea I made something like it but the fire would suck it open even when the fan was not running.

Let me know how yours works.

I wondered about a light magnet also for close. Something like and negative magnet that not magnet when no energy. 

I would also worry about the plastic getting hot.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 5, 2009)

I drilled a small hole in the bottom of the flap. I then inserted a screw with a couple washers.

I thought the added weight may prevent it opening by the fire creating suction. 

I like the magnet idea!


----------



## hypothesis (Oct 6, 2009)

Windwalker7, 

I also put one together on my 290. I used the same 4" plastic flapper, cut the other end off of an empty Dinty More stew can, press fitted the two together and then siliconed it to the blower motor. 

I haven't fired up the furnace yet, but it opens up when the blower motor is turned on. I too was also wondering about the flapper opening up by the draw of the fire when the blower was not turned on. I'll have to keep an eye on it and add some weight to the bottom like you did if necessary. 

When I posted the idea I figured, what the heck, $4 for the plastic flapper is cheap enough to try it, I recycled a steel can, and I got fed too.  Well, I'll have to wait to see if this contraption actually works. But if the temperature keeps dropping here in Ohio, I won't have to wait too long.

Windwalker7 if you fire up your furnace, let me know how it works.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the idea!

I'm hoping the thing will work.

I have to laugh, I was also going through the recycles (mandatory recycling here) trying different cans. Didn't have any that fit.

I was thinking that maybe the downward angle of the 4" elbow would help with keeping it closed from the fire created draft.

Going to try to hold off on firing up the OWB till about the end of the month.

If you get yours fired up first, keep me posted too.

It'd be nice if it worked out and knowing we only spent a few bucks on the contraption, huh?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 7, 2009)

What would be the purpose of the flapper?

Ian


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 7, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> What would be the purpose of the flapper?
> 
> Ian



To keep the stove from pulling a draft through the blower, when not calling for heat.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 7, 2009)

Ah... makes sense.

Ian


----------



## motoman3b (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for a cool idea! I have my owb fired up and I picked up one of these flappers at H.D. and epoxied a tupperware bowl onto the blower and the flapper fits so tight to the container I dont have to seal around and can replace it if it wears out. Had to use a 1 1/2 bolt with 2 nuts on the end of it to keep the draft from opening it. So far it seems to be working great


----------



## hypothesis (Oct 9, 2009)

I fired up my 290 two nights ago and discovered that a little weight is needed. I too drilled a small hole in the bottom center of the flapper and added a small bolt and a few nuts.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 11, 2009)

Fired up the Shaver today. So far, so good.


I was surprised how fast it was up to temp.

I'll be keeping an eye on things for a while to make sure I don't have any issues.


----------



## John D (Oct 11, 2009)

Hopefully ill be firing up next week.Last yr it took forever to get up to temp,about 5 hrs.Ive got a lot more insulation this yr,hopefully itll be better.


----------



## motoman3b (Oct 12, 2009)

Just an update... this mod has really made my owb more efficient. With temps in the 30's at night and 50 in the day I'm now getting 24 burns on a load that used to only get me about 12 hours! Amazing, seems to be less creosote as well


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 12, 2009)

I also noticed less creosote and longer burn times.

I was thinking the weather had a little bit to do with the longer burn times but the wood is lasting a really long time to what I remember last year at this time.

Hopefully things will be good when it really gets cold.

I did the double wall pipe over the chimney pipe mod also and added insulation in the attic.

I stuffed some insulatuion in the gap of the furnace fire box door too.

I slid some foil faced board insulation under the furnace as well.


----------



## ngzcaz (Oct 12, 2009)

When the flapper is closed do you see any smoke at all out the chimney ? I was looking at a 4 inch draft o stat but clearances with the stationary pex wouldn't allow it. No one has a 3 inch. A weight adjustable unit like an oil burner set up would be nice if you have the room. Hope it works out for you. These mods are the way to go, inexpensive and if they don't work out you can go back to the original set up in a minute or two.

:monkey:


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, there is some smoke still coming out the chimney. Not a lot though!


Some of my wood is a little wet though. 

I really like what I am seeing with this mod.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 13, 2009)

I wanted to update on the chimney smoke.

A few times now, I'd look out and not see any smoke coming out of the chimney. I thought my fire had went out.

I'd go out and open the fire box and feel the heat.

Then I'd poke around and see coals glowing. After a bit,with the door open the fire would spring to life.

So yeah, it does smoke a little and sometimes it doesn't smoke at all, if you can figure that one out.

Maybe some of the smoke is from wet wood.


----------



## hypothesis (Oct 15, 2009)

I have my blower draft door 3/4 open and am getting surprisingly good burn times with scrap pieces of pine. I'm saving the hardwood for when it's colder. I too have noticed less smoke when idling. So far so good. I am going to try to give the flapper a bit more downward angle. My flapper is still moving a bit as air is sucked in by the fire. So I think that a little more of an angle will do it. 

I'm glad that this seems to be working out for those of us tinkering with it.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 15, 2009)

Things are still good here.

One thing I did was got a magnet off back of one of the clips on the refridgerator (don't tell the wife) and put it on the bottom lip of the flapper.

It is held in place with a screw. I got it just right so that it is about an 1/8 inch away from the screw/washers. I even put some washers under it to raise it up. It doesn't make contact.

When I was adjusting it, I found that if it made contact, it would not open at all.

Not sure if I even needed it. I just put in on before I fired up the furnace. Wanted to make sure it wouldn't open with the fire.

I tried extra washers but the flap wasn't opening as far as I wanted. Probably because of the angle I got it on.

That's why I tried the magnet.


----------



## Crzybebb (Oct 14, 2014)

Does anyone have any photos of this draft flapper?


----------



## Crzybebb (Oct 14, 2014)

Windwalker7 said:


> No springs. Works by gravity.
> 
> 
> Some pics of install below.
> ...



Do you have pictures of this install and assembly?


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 19, 2014)

Here are the photos




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rhead (Jun 1, 2017)

Is this flapper idea still working good for you, I want to try it too as opposed to the solenoid flapper. Thanks, RH


----------

